# Xzoga Jigging Rods



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

The rod are not as pricey like the high end jigging rods. The blank is thin but has a lot of power. Not to mention the rod is light. I would go with these two models Taka-Si 5616 and Taka-Si 5518 for the size fish we have here in GOM(Amberjack, Grouper, and Yellowfin Tuna). Snapper fishing I would go with Taka-Si 5814 and Taka-Si 5715.

Conventional: http://www.jdmtackle.com/product_vie...roduct_id=1328
Spinning: http://www.jdmtackle.com/product_vie...roduct_id=1327

I think these Xzoga jigging rods are price right and is a lot better then any other rods that in the same price category.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

goto www.jdmtackle.com and rods/jigging/xzoga since the link above is not working.


----------

